# Pagan herpers?



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, thought I'd throw this one out there and see what response I get... I've already got a couple of you sussed I think.... but, who of you out there are pagan? 

Might not get any response to this depending on whether or not people are willing to out themselves given other's attitudes on the subject and possible discrimination... :? :roll: 

However, would love to know how many of you are and whether you're practising or not. I've been pagan for about 14 years, since I was a young 'un. Been practising for the last 5 or so years. 

Anyone else willing to share?


----------



## peterescue (Aug 18, 2006)

Im a practicing Wahabi Muslim, anyone else out there one?


----------



## Loudenj (Aug 18, 2006)

Me I pray to the Python God.. please change my Missus mind about getting a python.


----------



## pixie (Aug 18, 2006)

celtic pagan, not practising though


----------



## NightTiger (Aug 18, 2006)

Blessed Be.


----------



## raptor (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats what I put on the Census, its only been the last few years you could with out being prosecuted.


----------



## snakegal (Aug 18, 2006)

lol classic! :lol:


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

Whenever the Jehovas Witnesses or such come and buzz my security gate, I always tell them that I am currently sacrificing a chicken and to wait a sec.


----------



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: RE: Pagan herpers?*



Loudenj said:


> Me I pray to the Python God.. please change my Missus mind about getting a python.



Who needs to pray... just go out and get one!!


----------



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

Oof said:


> Whenever the Jehovas Witnesses or such come and buzz my security gate, I always tell them that I am currently sacrificing a chicken and to wait a sec.



pmsl.... they don't even knock at my place


----------



## hugsta (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: RE: Pagan herpers?*



peterescue said:


> Im a practicing Wahabi Muslim, anyone else out there one?



You are not Peterescue, I have not seen you praying at the mosque in the last few weeks!!!!!


----------



## herptrader (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Pagan herpers?*

Religion is the root cause of all evil if you think about it!


----------



## Loudenj (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Pagan herpers?*

Very Evil.. :evil: will have to wait till I get to perth....


----------



## Loudenj (Aug 18, 2006)

When ever I have Jehovas Witnesses knocking on the door I tell them I didn't se any thing... 

I once had a book that pulled the JW bible a part verse by verse with responses to each of their "selling points" never got to use it though.


----------



## Kersten (Aug 18, 2006)

Pagan is a bit of a vague term.


----------



## cris (Aug 18, 2006)

Pagan can mean pretty much whatever you want cant it? I might be one and not even know it :? :lol: 

What do you have to do to be a pagan and are there any legal or finacial benifits?


----------



## JasonL (Aug 18, 2006)

Pagan; Person not sbscribing to any of the main religions of the world; Yep thats me


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 18, 2006)

I am not a practising member of any religion as the religions i believe to be true are more ways of life than a place to go and claim to be something...

i agree with the teachings of modern satanism and buddism


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

I used to go to church. We even enjoyed it for a while. But as you go along you notice that most of the people in there are the most hypocritical people I have ever met.

Most of the ones I have met do NOT practice what they preach, let me tell you. I also met some lovely people, but the bad outweighed the good.

I've got some stories let me tell ya of the things I have seen middle-aged churchgoers do and act like right in the church. They'll say one thing in class and then do the exact opposite 15 minutes later. Made me give it up.


----------



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

Kersten, yes, pagan is a very vague term... but it was the easiest way to put it when posing the question. Would have got less of a response if I'd asked if anyone followed a shaman's path, was Wiccan, etc.... and would have got some great responses if I'd asked if anyone was a witch! lol

Cris, a quick definition of a pagan (although it's not so simply defined because it covers so many groups) is it's an umbrella term for anyone who follows a nature based religion and usually (but not always) believes in a duality of deity (god/goddess). Pagans are Wiccans, Shamans, Druids, Astaru, just to name a few, it can be broken down into so many different groups and traditions. Some people practice by celebrating seasonal events and other occassions, some just follow the beliefs and don't practice. 

No legal or financial benifits unfortunately unless you start some sort of cult and rope people in... lol.... There's also quite a bit of discrimination (although I've never been subjected to any) and not everyone who is some form of pagan will openly admit to it for various reasons.


----------



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

NRE-808 said:


> I am not a practising member of any religion as the religions i believe to be true are more ways of life than a place to go and claim to be something...
> 
> i agree with the teachings of modern satanism and buddism



I agree, it is more a way of life than a place to go and claim to be something. The path I follow is my way of life and I reflect the principles of my beliefs in the way I live.

This topic is like opening a can of worms I realise... it was something I was just curious about.


----------



## GreatSage (Aug 18, 2006)

Peter do you really practice Salafism?

"Religion is the root cause of all evil if you think about it!"

I wouldn't go that far, theres greed, wealth, Hitler..., but I do think that many erode the human mind 
and restrict us from what really matters.

I personally dislike most religions Muslim/Jew/Catho are amongst the worst.

Currently reading Shinto Philosophy and have to say that so far this and 
buhhdism coild teach people a lot.


----------



## hugsta (Aug 18, 2006)

I am sure all the wars in the middle east over the last thousand years have nothing at all to do with religion......


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

I just try and be upfront and not judge others by what other people say. I like to meet people before I form an opinion.

Act like a gentleman around a lady.

Be honest if people ask me a question. (I don't beat around the bush).

Basically, I just try and do the right thing by others and hope that they will do the right thing by me.


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 18, 2006)

Oof said:


> Basically, I just try and do the right thing by others and hope that they will do the right thing by me.



I'm losing my ability to believe in people anymore  i do the right thing by me... i have just learnt not to expect the same treatment from anyone else...

tis a sad world that i live in


----------



## cris (Aug 18, 2006)

> "Religion is the root cause of all evil if you think about it!"


Not really but it played a mojor role in most wars, and it is the primary root of all evil(not that i believe in the idea of evil). Nazis are based on a christian thingy. Germans manipulated turkey to wage jihad on us in the first world war, the middle east for the last 2000 years and till the end of humans will always be a war zone purely because of religion. Japan tried to take over the world because of their belief that they were supperior, luckily they were wrong. etc. etc.

Is paganism recognised as a religion by the government? there are alot of tax and legal benifits for religous organisations. I was even thinking of starting my own religion for this reason. Sanatarium for eg. pay no tax because they are mormons or some other weird bunch.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a Dunanist, we revere the great catfish Dunana.


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 18, 2006)

I've always considered religion a bit of a crutch for people dealing with life's problems, or just a good excuse to start a Crusade/Jihad/Holy War etc.
I've read the Christian Bible, Buddhist texts as well as some of Anton La Vey's writings for the Church of Satan.
People should be free to make their own choices...


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 18, 2006)

The only REAL problem is as DOGMA (the movie) says... beliefs... people kill over a beliefe because they disagree or are to 'proud' to let someone do what their religion considers to be wrong or do something we (the individual) consider is wrong in the name of that belief...

It doesnt have to be a relgious reason... just a strong enough belief in something will cause conflicts, wars, genocide etc etc etc... and it wont change... *EVER*... untill we are all dead and dusted


----------



## Magpie (Aug 18, 2006)

> I am sure all the wars in the middle east over the last thousand years have nothing at all to do with religion......




You'd be right actually. The religions on both sides (or all of the sides i guess i should say as there is far more than 2) pretty much forbid the exact conflict that is being engaged in by the adherents.
It is nothing more than people using religion as a means to get power.
You can look at any religious conflict that has ever occured, the base issue is NEVER religion, it's all about power and property.


----------



## beknluke (Aug 18, 2006)

I used to be Goth so I was frequently accused of being a Satanist. I went out and read the 'Satanic Bible' to try and see if the people accusing me of the practise had ANY idea of what they were on about.
Of course they didn't.
Once I got through all of the mumbo jumbo (and the rituals :roll: )in that tiny lil black book, I found that really, Satanism could cover most of the population. It's about putting yourself first. Instead of that phrase from the 'normal' bible (I know I'll get this wrong lol) 'Do un to others as thou want others to do unto you', the Satanic Bible is about 'Do un to others as others have done un to you'. I hope that makes sense... lol
It encourages greed and all of the other things that the 'normal' bible is against etc. (But we could have figured that one ey?? lol)
I don't really claim to have any religion, but I personally believe in spirits, afterlife, reincarnation, spirit guides, the power of the mind, certain sacred 'witch' days, natural magicks etc and used to practise 'witch craft' when I was younger.
Interesting topic guys. And Oof - PMSL!!
Bex


----------



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

cris said:


> Is paganism recognised as a religion by the government? there are alot of tax and legal benifits for religous organisations. I was even thinking of starting my own religion for this reason. Sanatarium for eg. pay no tax because they are mormons or some other weird bunch.



Cris, witchcraft laws have only just been repealled in Victoria recently and there was a court case last year regarding the town of Casey and some hoohaa that went on with a member of the pagan community who was running for council and the mayor, the details escape me right at the minute but it had to do with discrimination and slander against the pagan by the mayor claiming she was practising in a satanic cult, etc.

I actually think it is still illegal to practice witchcraft in Queensland from memory, although I could be wrong. Paganism is recognised by the government and it isn't... as I said "pagan" is a very umbrella term and it is not and never will be an organsied religion because there are so many various beliefs and practices. The only real organisation comes within certain traditions like Wicca or within individual covens or groups. With the last census those who come under the umbrella of pagan (and who come into contact with other pagains) were asked to put "pagan" on the census as their religion followed by whatever belief system they follow to get a more accurate idea of how many pagans there are in Australia.


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 18, 2006)

Magpie said:


> it's all about power and property.



Dont forget "they" (some have to be laughing quietly behind their Mahogany desks) enjoy seeing society being violently sodomised  YAY!!!


----------



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> I'm a Dunanist, we revere the great catfish Dunana.



You mean you don't worship turnips Sdaji?


----------



## beknluke (Aug 18, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

Magpie said:


> > You can look at any religious conflict that has ever occured, the base issue is NEVER religion, it's all about power and property.
> 
> 
> 
> So true Magpie!


----------



## cris (Aug 18, 2006)

> You can look at any religious conflict that has ever occured, the base issue is NEVER religion, it's all about power and property.


Thats is just simply BS.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 18, 2006)

I pray to the flying spaghetti monster.


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 18, 2006)

I am going to have to agree with with cris here... there have been conflicts that are soley concerned with peoples different religions...

Many of the wars are concerned with/focussing on the higher ups profiteering, the munitions factories making a killing (pun not intended) etc etc etc

fact is fact... some religions will kill someone else of a differnt religion in parts of the world simply for being of that religion...

like i said....... its a sad wold i live in


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 18, 2006)

Damn Carlton supporters :wink:


----------



## junglejane (Aug 18, 2006)

Religion, god, allah.....what a load of crap!! My 5 yr old daughter started kindy this year and did scripture for her first time. The first thing she said to me when she got home from school was "mum this lady tried to tell us that a man made people but thats not true is it because before we were people we were monkeys hey mum!?" Bloody oath ain't that the truth!!! Religion should be banned, religion is for racists, its an excuse for people to hide behind, terrorists would be stuffed if there was no allah and virgins to go to after they blew the crap outta themselves and others!! If they didn't believe in religion and allah would they still be doing suicide missions?? Why can't everyone be happy with what they got, stop looking at what everyone else has got and just be happy with what you've got and just live life and enjoy it.


----------



## peterescue (Aug 18, 2006)

GreatSage said:


> Peter do you really practice Salafism?
> 
> "Religion is the root cause of all evil if you think about it!"
> 
> ...



no, Im really a lapsed Irish Catholic. When i was about nine a Jesuit preist told me that religion was for people who needed answers even if there wasnt one. It simplified things for them so that they would not fear the unknown. Another aspect of religion, including Budhism is that it teaches you to accept your position. Not to buck the system and not to jeopardise that status quo. Makes those higher up the ladder feel safer.


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 18, 2006)

*RELIGION IS NOT THE PROBLEM*

its the fact that some people are so damn set in their ways believeing something......... could be anything........ wars and conflicts are esculated arguments and arguments start in everyday life about almost everything and everyone argues...

*THE WORD RELIGION IS BEING USED AS A SCAPE GOAT!!!!! IT IS JUST A BLOODY WORD!!!!!!*


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

sounds like your daughter has embraced Darwinism with applomb, JJ....thats cool

and yeah Buddhism is less a religion and more a way of flowing through the world unhindered....I can see why it was the way of choice for celebs in the 90's, not that that should give it an ounce of credibility but if I was forced to embrace a "religion", buddhism would be it, second only to MUSIC.......


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 18, 2006)

tempest said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Dunanist, we revere the great catfish Dunana.
> ...



No, that would be stupid, they're just vegetables. Then again, people worship fictional characters, at least Turnips are real.









Flying Spaghetti Monsterism. Wear a pirate costume.


----------



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

Can of worms indeed! Let me just make the comment here that paganism isn't so much a "religion", although yes, that is how it is loosely termed, it is more a way of life. I don't agree with schools teaching religion to children, I don't agree with people trying to force their beliefs onto others, etc. Paganism is more about accepting your place in the world and accepting responsibility for your actions whilst having a reverence for the natural world and living in harmony with it as much as is possible, it is a way of life, it's not structured and individuals beliefs are varied, hence it will never be an organised religion. 

I respect all the opinions put forth here, regardless of whether I agree or not. Paganism certainly isn't just about religion to me, although that is a small part of it... and as interesting as what you all have to say has been, I didn't mean to start a religious debate! lol


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 18, 2006)

My next door neighbour looks like a witch, she’s really old with long scraggily grey hair and comes out every Sunday to sweep her concrete driveway….she even owns a black cat!


----------



## Kersten (Aug 18, 2006)

> Kersten, yes, pagan is a very vague term... but it was the easiest way to put it when posing the question. Would have got less of a response if I'd asked if anyone followed a shaman's path, was Wiccan, etc.... and would have got some great responses if I'd asked if anyone was a witch! lol


Actually you'd pobably have got a few "yes" responses to the "who's a Wiccan" question. I can think of at least 3 people who'd have said so. Pagansim is too broad a term to generate much more than the debate you've seen here for the simple fact that it makes people ask the question...."what constitutes paganism these days?" As was almost immediately illustrated here all you have to do is not worship god and have heard the phrase blessed be in order to qualify. There's a term for most "pagans" these days among Wiccans, they're called blessed wanna-bes.

Oh, and I think you'll find there's a Shamanist or 5 here too :wink:


----------



## herptrader (Aug 18, 2006)

GreatSage said:


> "Religion is the root cause of all evil if you think about it!"
> 
> I wouldn't go that far, theres greed, wealth, Hitler..., but I do think that many erode the human mind
> and restrict us from what really matters.



More to the point it is religions that attempt to define what is good and evil... and things are rarely that black and white.

To the rodent that is dinner the snake is evil... but to the snake the rodent is good eating. The reality is that such things are grey and a balance is achived that sees both species breeding and consuming.

The tendancy of our (political) world to classify things as only good or only evil has led to many poor choices and irresponsible acts.

It would be hard to justify starting a war if only some aspects of a country were bad... but paint something as evil and you can justify almost anything.

Live life responsibly and take responsibility for your own actions (and not defer them to a religion) and I think you will find that your world becomes a better place ... and if we all did it ... then it follows that we would all find the world a better place.


----------



## Glimmerman (Aug 18, 2006)

I like the fundamentals of Wiccan beliefs along with the philosophies of Zen &amp; Buddism. I owned a copy of Aleister Crowley's "Satanic Bible" {been kidnapped by AlienPunk's family I think}. It was a very interesting read. I grew up with Catholosim rammed down my throat. Funny what happens when you get old enough to search for your own answers.

I think peace and harmony should be at the fore front in our lives. This would make our society have little more patience and respect for one another. 

Personally, what ever floats ya boat. Isn't religion here to give you the moral strengths and beliefs to continue your life and accomplish your goals, and makeyou that better person?


----------



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

Kersten said:


> > Actually you'd pobably have got a few "yes" responses to the "who's a Wiccan" question. I can think of at least 3 people who'd have said so. Pagansim is too broad a term to generate much more than the debate you've seen here for the simple fact that it makes people ask the question...."what constitutes paganism these days?" As was almost immediately illustrated here all you have to do is not worship god and have heard the phrase blessed be in order to qualify. There's a term for most "pagans" these days among Wiccans, they're called blessed wanna-bes.
> >
> > Oh, and I think you'll find there's a Shamanist or 5 here too :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

Glimmerman said:


> "Satanic Bible" {been kidnapped by AlienPunk's family I think}. ?



huh....me, the devil's spawn.....muahahahahaha :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 


never, they were too busy tripping and listening to deep purple to READ :wink:


----------



## NoOne (Aug 18, 2006)

I was sent to a catholic school for 7years :shock: and i can say that it's one religion thats a load of BS.
I couldn't give a crap about following a way of life to impress a god or whatever, if you ask me i just live my life the way i want to.
I got no problem with people who are religious UNLESS they start preaching at me or trying to tell me i'm wrong.
I don't know whether there is a god or gods and i couldn't really care less.

I haven't seen one religion in my life that has done anything good or worthwhile and i doubt whether i will see a good one.


----------



## cris (Aug 18, 2006)

> I got no problem with people who are religious UNLESS they start preaching at me or trying to tell me i'm wrong.


Or if they want to kill me because of it.

Apart from that most of the things about religion are good to laugh at :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 18, 2006)

> Religion is the root cause of all evil if you think about it!


thought about it, i reckon Organised religion, not religion in general, is closer to the root of all evil, not your regular god fearing brainwashed pleb who tries to do the right thing, but the big money machines that pass them selves off as the good guys..
do you want to talk creationism vs evolution...crikey,another can o worms
baz


----------



## Glimmerman (Aug 18, 2006)

What I do find amusing... Is that all through history, Both sides were killing each other in the name of God. :roll: But the 10 Commandments state "Thou shall not Kill" ............ :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm not going to say anything about anyone elses choices, as I'm kinda in the 'undecided' basket. 

I did Catholic Scripture Classes in School, But was reading books about Witchcraft, Shamanism and the like as soon as I could proficiently read, I was practising rituals by about 11 or so, put it all aside for a boy at 15 till I was 18, then was baptised into the Mormon Church at 19..What can I say- I was curious. I went on and off for a long time (including recently), but the answers I want aren't there either- I seem to be being drawn back to my roots, and my first experiences. 

I have been doing a lot of study in Corellian Wicca, and I'm studying for my Second Degree, and a place as Clergy. 

I guess that makes me truly undecided...arrgghh! I guess to be truthful to my inner me, I still think of myself as a Witch.


----------



## jeramie85 (Aug 18, 2006)

sorry only read the first and last page as my eyes are tired

i used to goto church as a young kid now i choose to go every so often 
also i goto midnight mass every year with a friend and probably always will goto midnight mass

but no im not cristian or anything else as i believe that they are all wrong how everything is imo

i have read the bible a few times 
i do have bibles around the house (somewhere :roll: )

i happily talk to jehovahs witnessesssesss
and they talk back
the tell me about there lives i tell them about mine they see my snakes and appreciate them for what they are
they have never sold me anything nor have they tried to

could wright more but im hungry as i just got home from work


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 18, 2006)

dugadugabowbow said:


> I was sent to a catholic school for 7years :shock: and i can say that it's one religion thats a load of BS.
> I couldn't give a crap about following a way of life to impress a god or whatever, if you ask me i just live my life the way i want to.
> I got no problem with people who are religious UNLESS they start preaching at me or trying to tell me i'm wrong.
> I don't know whether there is a god or gods and i couldn't really care less.
> ...



Top post!


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 18, 2006)

i like snakes,


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

Glimmer- usually in history, its been the Christians- the ones who believe in the '10 Commandments' killing the heathen peoples of the countries that they want to invade, and I believe somewhere in the Bible it says something about 'teaching the word of God unto all peoples of the world' So they combined the two, and they had justification for slaughtering the heathen people. 

The problem nowadays is that apparently, from what I've been told, Islam states that if we are not with them (IE Not Muslim), then we should be killed. 

A friend of mine saw two Muslim ladies in full Burka's at a bus stop, and she commented on how lovely the burka material was. One of the women turned to her and thanked her. The other one elbowed her and spoke to her in another language, my friend then said to her, do you find it hot here in Western Australia wearing a Burka? The woman who'd elbowed her mate looks at my friend and goes 'Get Used To It- You'll Be Wearing One Soon'. My friend then said to her 'What do you mean?' and the woman stood up, waved generally at the Australian women at the bus stop, and goes- 'You all better get used to it- you'll all be wearing Burkas soon' and then sat down! 

There's one thing that I didn't quite get about what she said though- I was told by several young Muslim women that they have the choice to wear Burkas, or headscarves, as it is meant to be about a woman being 'modest', and not about the religion saying you have to wear them. I don't know how true that is, its what they told me. 

I can't believe they let that Muslim guy on Channel 31 (kinda public access tv here) preach about hatred for Non Muslims- I believe that any religion that believes in the taking of human life because you don't believe its teachings cannot be of any 'God'. 

JM2CW.


----------



## lilith (Aug 18, 2006)

tempest said:


> I actually think it is still illegal to practice witchcraft in Queensland from memory, although I could be wrong.


No you're not wrong it is still illegal to practice witchcraft in QLD. 
But who cares :lol: I'm pagan and proud! (Wiccan) Just because I moved to this state doesn't mean I should have to give up my beliefs.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

For anyone interested:

Some Stuff I created for fun


----------



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> I'm not going to say anything about anyone elses choices, as I'm kinda in the 'undecided' basket.
> 
> I did Catholic Scripture Classes in School, But was reading books about Witchcraft, Shamanism and the like as soon as I could proficiently read, I was practising rituals by about 11 or so, put it all aside for a boy at 15 till I was 18, then was baptised into the Mormon Church at 19..What can I say- I was curious. I went on and off for a long time (including recently), but the answers I want aren't there either- I seem to be being drawn back to my roots, and my first experiences.
> 
> ...



Thanks AntaresiaLady, that was the kind of reply I was actually looking for when starting the thread!  What do you think of the Corellian Wiccan tradition? I know it's received it's fair share of bad press and a few years back I looked into it myself but never went any further with it.

You have created some awesome stuff, thanks for posting the link. Give me a while and I'll get one of those pagan &amp; proud tshirts, but do you do them in black? I tend not to wear white  



lilith said:


> I'm pagan and proud! (Wiccan) Just because I moved to this state doesn't mean I should have to give up my beliefs.



I agree lilith, what is up with the Qld government?!? (I probably shouldn't go there, I'm not much into politics and know very little about Qld)


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

Tempest- I'll see what I can do about the shirt in black  

I have found Corellian to be fitting for me. I have the entire First Degree on CD if you want to have a look- I'd be more than willing to pop it in an envelope for you to have a sticky at. I also have it in book form, but its a bit on the heavy side 

The mentoring program while you're doing the courses is brilliant- the mentor list is always active. And they offer you a lot of help, and will answer any questions you have. 

All in all, I'm really enjoying it, and I'm learning a lot as well.


----------



## Kersten (Aug 18, 2006)

See now Tempest. What did I tell you about the Wiccan question? :wink: Mind you I cheated, Marie was one of the people I had in mind when I said that lol.


----------



## cris (Aug 18, 2006)

> The problem nowadays is that apparently, from what I've been told, Islam states that if we are not with them (IE Not Muslim), then we should be killed.


Islam doesnt state anything, its the koran that says all the stuff like that.
One passage basically translates to if islam cant take over the whole world by peace then its ok to go around and kill everyone else. While by the large part their efforts are peaceful, the violent part accelerates the proccess very well IMO. 
But remember islam is peaceful and terrorists are not true muslims :roll: 
They fight to die and we fight to live, who says we cant get along
:lol:


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 18, 2006)

Tempest, you must know who the figure in my avatar is then, right?  

The Wicker Man is my 2nd most favourite film EVER!! Can't go one week without watching it.  

Keep an eye out for the remake with Nicolas Cage coming to theatres soon!!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

When I said 'Islam states' I was referring to the 'texts' of Islam ie the Koran.

Same as if I said that 'Buddhism states' I'd be referring to Buddhist Texts. 

Thanks for the translation of that passage...


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

Kersten- you cheated?? :shock: :shock: 

LOL!!


----------



## Kersten (Aug 18, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> Kersten- you cheated?? :shock: :shock:
> 
> LOL!!


Like totally :lol:


----------



## lilith (Aug 18, 2006)

tempest said:


> I agree lilith, what is up with the Qld government?!?


I think it is run by rednecks :roll: :lol:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

banana benders possibly Lilith? LOL!!

I'm not sure but isn't the law actually against people 'pretending or alluding to having supernatural or clairvoyant powers' or something like that? 

In that case witchcraft itself isn't illegal- just going around telling everyone you're able to see dead people, or predict the future is  

I think the law was introduced to kill off people taking peoples hard earned money in return for 'predicting the future' or talking to their dead uncle Franklin. 

It just encourages a bit of creative thinking I reckon!


----------



## lilith (Aug 18, 2006)

The law just states it is illegal to say you practice witchcraft...some silly law that was written long ago.


----------



## Parko (Aug 18, 2006)

It seems somewhat detrimental to ones personal search for wisdom to restict yourself to labels such as Pagan, Muslim, Jewish, Buddhist, Satanist etc. You are not a Pagan or anything else, you are just human beings no matter what club you frequent. But i understand it is in our natures to want to ''belong'' somewhere.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

Parko- I don't like the labels either- but I find it helps others fit me into a box (aside from a whole lotta vaseline, crowbar and shoehorn) LOL!!


----------



## cris (Aug 18, 2006)

> The law just states it is illegal to say you practice witchcraft...some silly law that was written long ago.


what if you just do witchcraft without practicing it first is that ok? if someone does practice witchcraft can we burn them on a stake?(grabs the marshmellows) :twisted:


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 18, 2006)

I practise the term called "respect" by my fellow man


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

Cris- No you can't. We don't have the death penalty in Australia. 

Thats a good thing to practice Daniel!


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 18, 2006)

Merry meet tempest  I grow up in Wiccan tradition...


----------



## NoOne (Aug 18, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> dugadugabowbow said:
> 
> 
> > I was sent to a catholic school for 7years :shock: and i can say that it's one religion thats a load of BS.
> ...



Thanks Moose :wink:


----------



## pythoness (Aug 18, 2006)

.Well what has happened here, don't you remember the old adage, 'never discuss religion or politics in polite company' it will always lead to arguments. I believe religious belief is personal, and every view is valid, be it God or gods, as humans we feel the need to connect to something greater than ourselves, and such is the power of the human mind that to believe is to create.
However seeing as you asked tempest, I’m 12th Generation 3rd degree Celtic gypsy Wicca HPS. Not that that means anything to anyone but me and mine, but Yes it would fall under the Pagan umbrella.
Nice topic. Interesting replies.
BB.
NT.
NH.


----------



## herptrader (Aug 18, 2006)

Does anyone know a good Sex topic to add to the mix?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a few...but I'm trying to be a good girl


----------



## herptrader (Aug 18, 2006)

RevDaniel said:


> I practise the term called "respect" by my fellow man



That is one of those Christian ethics that can lead to misguided outcomes.

A better ethic is to take *responsibility* for your own activities. Respect may or may not follow from this.


----------



## spongebob (Aug 19, 2006)

*Pagans of Wiltshire Unite!*

Hi,
Well yes I guess had to come out......

Spongebob is a full bloodied pagan! Yes my paternal family line is from a village close to these boulders- Donhead St Andrews, and from where my surname and my family can be traced back neary 300 years. It is very probable that they go back a long time before recorded history and plausable that some great great etc grandaddy of mine helped out with this garden feature. As a child I remember walking amongst them, but now a certain distance must be kept. This whole area is chock a block with various earthworks and other features from this stone age history. Perhaps I should claim some ancestoral rights and get free admission!.
I'm still drawn to the northern solstace, hence this photo taken around this time............


----------



## beknluke (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Pagans of Wiltshire Unite!*

Very interesting reading guys - much appreciated 
If anyone can recommend any interesting books, that would be great  Anything for the open minded 
And thanks for the piccie SB  I look forward to seeing Stone Henge one day
Bex


----------



## tempest (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: Pagans of Wiltshire Unite!*

Ahh, a few replies seeing I haven't been online over the weekend!

Kersten - thanks! Yes, AntaresiaLady was one that I thought might have been... her old skyclad sig was a big hint 

Serpenttounge - yes, the Wicker man, of course, although I had never looked close enough prior to you mentioning it to
recognise it as the Wicker Man. I've never actually seen the movie, so I guess I should check it out! We have a celebration
in the Adelaide Hills at the start of May after the fireban is over called the English Ale and there's a procession with "Petal the
Hill's Giant" (a huge paper mache sculpture) which leads to a Wicker Man who is then set a light and we all celebrate around
the fire as he burns. It's a whole lot of fun!

AntaresiaLady, I will pm you.

Merry Meet Agamidae and pythoness, I'm sure you've both got some amazing stories growing up in a family trad.

Merry Meet also to you spongebob - what a fantastic photo! Would love to get there one day myself.

Herptrader, you'd love one of the festivals, Beltane, a celebration of spring and of course sex...  

Bex, I'll pm you a few titles if you'd like to do some reading.

Thanks for all of your responses everyone... and to those of you who made yourselves known


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 21, 2006)

Practising Jedi Knight here i go to church master luke and yoda every sunday


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Jen (Aug 30, 2006)

Old post i know, but its new to me. I consider myself a witch, 
although i don't often use the word cause of all the connotations it has. 
it is too hard to try and change the mind of someone who insists that a witch is an old warty lady who eats kids.
also, i haven't practiced since my boyfriend was killed, so i guess i am a lapsed witch.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 30, 2006)

Always a Witch Jen...just not a practising one. My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 30, 2006)

Another Jedi here. I don't practice any religion but I'm a true believer :wink: 

On that note: Clerks II is hilarious


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 30, 2006)

I adore the moon, i adore the sun , i adore life...........................i accept death
I do whatever i want , but i never hurt anyone in the progress

Am i what i am ?


Cheers , Tom


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 30, 2006)

Dutchy said:


> I do whatever i want , but i never hurt anyone in the progress



the perfect way to be in my opinion


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 30, 2006)

Jen said:


> it is too hard to try and change the mind of someone who insists that a witch is an old warty lady who eats kids.



i have in the past tried to educate people about modern satanism (as best as i understand it....), the minute you say satanism... blood sacrifices, black alters and dead virgins pop into their minds..... i understand


----------



## Reptile City (Aug 30, 2006)

I believe in evolution &amp; science &amp; proof!  
I believe religions are big business mostly! :shock: 
I believe in aliens as it’s scientifically possible! 8) 
I believe in helping others in genuine need!  
I believe in bake beans on toast in the morning!  
I believe I’m boring you all!  

Jason


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 31, 2006)

> Dutchy wrote: ?I do whatever i want , but i never hurt anyone in the progress
> 
> 
> the perfect way to be in my opinion



Thanx Alien P.

I truely believe in that and i'm glad i'm not the only one ^__^ 
Even if i where the only one atleast there'd be atleast one  ( i believe in positive attitude )

Cheers Tom 8)


----------



## Firesnake (Aug 31, 2006)

tempest said:


> Ok, thought I'd throw this one out there and see what response I get... I've already got a couple of you sussed I think.... but, who of you out there are pagan?
> 
> Might not get any response to this depending on whether or not people are willing to out themselves given other's attitudes on the subject and possible discrimination... :? :roll:
> 
> ...



i am a lapsed Wiccan. i don't tell many people. even my friends don't know. it is best to go without discrimination, ignorance and fear. 
as i am lapsed, (i.e. i haven't practiced the Craft in ages,) i would class myself as pagan. so yes i am.


----------



## Firesnake (Aug 31, 2006)

Bigblackdog said:


> I've always considered religion a bit of a crutch for people dealing with life's problems, or just a good excuse to start a Crusade/Jihad/Holy War etc.
> I've read the Christian Bible, Buddhist texts as well as some of Anton La Vey's writings for the Church of Satan.
> People should be free to make their own choices...



right on brother. 
i too have read the Satanic Bible, as i used to date a Satanist, believe it or not...a Wiccan and a Satanist together! i have also read the Key Of Solomon the King, the Necronomicon, the Bible, the teachings of the Dalai Lama, basics of Taoism and i am reading the Qur'an at the moment to work out where Muslims are at.
it is better to read up on what you don't agree with/wonder about/understand properly etc etc. i don't support the Christian church at all. i have no reason to believe their God exists, and also the Bible is full of holes and twisted takes on the Scriptures. Half the Dead Sea scrolls aren't even in there; and whoever put the Bible together conveniently left out texts like the Gospel of Mary Magdalene and the writings of Solomon. preaching that most human behaviour like sex is a sin is absurd. 

It is best to research as much as you can and use your head. Don't be swept away into thinking anyone who practices the Craft or anything else is out to hurt people and flies around on a broom.

i am doing what our ancestors used to do. there is no harm in it. it is good for the brain and spirit.


----------



## pythoness (Aug 31, 2006)

Nicely said Firesnake. Ditto.
It's nice to see so many like minded people here, go's to show that open minds are more prevelent than not.


----------



## Jen (Aug 31, 2006)

> Always a Witch Jen...just not a practising one. My condolences on your loss.


Thanks


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 31, 2006)

Can you elaborate on what a witch is Jen?


----------



## pythoness (Aug 31, 2006)

A witch, (practicing or not) is the common term for wise woman. back before the days of the inquisition, a witch was the local mid-wife and healer, wise woman. today, a witch is a man or woman who follows an older path of beliefe in the earth mother and ancient gods and their godlings.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Pythoness


----------



## tempest (Aug 31, 2006)

Ah pythoness, thank you for that explanation... I had no idea this thread was still active!

That is how I define myself when asked, I'm a witch, for I really follow no tradition but honour the divine or spirit within all things and take what best suits me from more established traditions and mould it to my life and practices.

As for the old conitations of the word Jen, you're right, there's a lot of negativity surrounding the word, however if I hear of the stereotypical stuff I'll always gently point out to people that it is a misconception that has occured over a long period of time and if they then enquire I will explain further, I don't see the point of perpetuating the myth.


----------



## Jen (Aug 31, 2006)

> today, a witch is a man or woman who follows an older path of beliefe in the earth mother and ancient gods and their godlings


 We also follow the seasonal celebrations, and many have a faith in both male and female deity, both being equal, neither subjugated by the other.


----------



## lilith (Aug 31, 2006)

These eight words the witches creed fulfill, "If It Harm None, Do what ye will.."


----------



## Hickson (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm an atheist, if that counts for anything these days.



Hix


----------



## pythoness (Sep 1, 2006)

> We also follow the seasonal celebrations, and many have a faith in both male and female deity, both being equal, neither subjugated by the other.




Quite right Jen, and there are other "pagan" and "witches" who believe something different. an ecclectic is someone who sorts through all the pre-cristian relegions and picks what rings a bell with them. the only thing connecting the "pagan" faith is 'earth based worship' but a witch is usually a believer of nature and the earth, and the duality of reality, (goddess and god equal) the seasons are representations of different phases of the gods and goddesses, and in australia, considering we dont have the same change of seasons as europe, the regard for seasons is more symbolic than actual. 

no probs tempest, i was born into a very long line of what was politely kown as 'eccentric' women, and have been practicing for almost 20 years, so am more than happy to answer questions as best i can, of course, i would never presume to speak on behalf of the pagan community, but for myself and my history.
Mwah.
sil.


----------



## Jen (Sep 1, 2006)

i'd have to class myself as an eclectic


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 1, 2006)

Thats me too. Definitely Eclectic.


----------



## Firesnake (Sep 1, 2006)

*nice one*



pythoness said:


> A witch, (practicing or not) is the common term for wise woman. back before the days of the inquisition, a witch was the local mid-wife and healer, wise woman. today, a witch is a man or woman who follows an older path of beliefe in the earth mother and ancient gods and their godlings.



that is a fine explanation!


----------



## Lamia_in_love (Sep 10, 2006)

merry met,

I'm an occasionally practicing pagan. My teachers were Wiccan and OTO (Ordo Templi Orientis) so I'm a bit messy but like most pagans I know I go with what works for me.


----------



## jessop (Sep 10, 2006)

ok it's very late in the thread, must have missed it when 1st posted, but i worship trees! :wink: NO i am not a tree hugger greeny guy thingo, but for some reason (probably my upbringing), i love trees... When i'm stressed out, scattered as (from a late night), confused, or in some sort of personal turmoil, i can sit in a forest (breathe in green, breath out red, mind/colour meditation), and feel at peace... Trees are GODS! my ancestry is viking/pagan though i don't try to identify my religion. I guess i am some sort of pathetic pagan though i'm no warlock/witch...


----------



## Earthling (Sep 10, 2006)

Earthling for me.
Oh and Herp Trader religion is not the root cause of all evil, you need a human mind to be religous first.


----------



## lilith (Sep 10, 2006)

jessop you dont sound like a pathetic pagan, :lol: you're just following your ancestry, the trees are our "Elders" :wink:


----------



## junglist* (Oct 23, 2006)

Maybe its just me but iw as of the opinion that the word pagan stemmed from times when anyone who was not a christian was a pagan or a heathen.

Thus ithink that the term is useless in describing a religion.

That being said, im 100% sceptic, and until any religion's supreme being can whip up a new ducati in my driveway, im going to remain very sceptical, though obviously open to spiritual bribes of motorbikes or pythons


----------

